# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Avatar

## poolguywindsor

Ok so I read that you can change your picture by going to the edit avatar! I have looked everywhere and cannot find any edit avatar!

----------


## Irie John

Make sure you are signed in.   Click on "settings" (top right of page) & then click the "edit avatar" button on the lower left.

----------


## marley9808

click the drop down next to Forum Actions and select Edit Profile, then along the left side there is a list, Edit Avatar is in that list

----------


## poolguywindsor

After about an hour of searching around I found it!

----------

